# هاام جدا بالنسبة لموضوع تصنيع مبيدات الحشرات



## pestcontrol_exp (3 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحي المبارك ( ولا بلاش مبارك:7

السؤال كتير والاهتمام اكتر بموضوع عمل مبيدات للذباب والناموس (تكون رخيصة طبعا) مش مهم ايه مكوناتها لانها مربحة دون النظر الي محتواها الكميائي وهي عملية هامة للغاية

لاتنسوا ياسادة ان هذه المركبات تمس صحتنا بشكل مباشر وخطير جدا

المهمك من غير ما اكثر عليكم ندخل في الموضوع 
كنت اتجول بالانترنت ووجد موضوع عليه اقبال في المنتدي الكريم هنا ولان هذا الموضوع في صلب تخصصي ( المبيدات) فانا اعمل بهذا المجال مايقرب من 10 سنوات 

دخلت اقرأ الموضوع للاطلاع علي مستجدات الامور والموضوع بالرابط ادنا للاخ خالد يونس

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=285970

وبعد قرائتي للموضوع اتصدمت وقررت اسجل بالمنتدي للرد عليه ( يعني استفدت من ذلك ايضا :84

الاخ الكريم الفاضل خالد يونس ( لا اعتقد نهائيا ان حضرتك ليك خبرة ولو بسيطة في مجال المبيدات او مكافحة الحشرات فرع الصحة العامة ) وذلك ما ذكرت انت منه شئ (ان هذا الموضوع للاخ محمد رشدي خبير المبيدات المزعوم )





1خالد يونس1 قال:


> 000000000000 ملحوظة اخيرة هامة جدا هذا المنتج من ابتكار المهندس محمد رشدى والمنتج مسجل باسمه واما ما تكتبه شركة نوبل واكس على المنتج من انه مسجل بمكتب براءة الاختراع فلا ادرى عنه شئ هذا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله



طبعا الاخ محمد رشدي الخبير بالمبيدات لا ادري ماهي خلفيته عن المبيدات اصلا او خبرته

وذلك للاتي 
1- ذكرت ان تركيب المبيد السحري هو لانيت وسكر يخلط بالماء 

---- ذلك مانسميه في مجال مكافحة الحشرات بعملية الطعوم السامة ولكن المادة المستخدمة وهي اللانيت واسمها العمل السيفين او مثوميل للمادة الفعالة 
Methomyl 90% 
{[(methylamino)carbonyl]oxy}ethanimidothioate
C5H10N2O2S
وهذا النوع من المبيدات تابع لمجموعة خطيررررررة جدا من مجامع المبيدات التقليدية القديمة والمعروفة باسم الكاربامات carbamate insecticide
وهي شديدة بل عنيفة السمية علي الثديات اجمع وخصوصا الانسان 
ولا يتم التعامل مطلقا بهذه المادة في مجال الصحة العامة ولا يمكن باي شكل من الاشكال اعطاء ترخيص مبيد صحة عامة ( منزلي) يدخل في تركيبه المثوميل او اللانيت اطلاقا
لان هذه المادة تندرج تحت تصنيف منظمة الصحة العالمية الفئة الأولى شديد الخطورة

2- من ناحية طريقة الخلط التي ذكرتها هذا التركيز الذي ذكرته حضرتك مسبقا تركيز خرافي عالي جداااااا مما يزيد من خطورة المنتج الخطر بالاساس

3- اذا قرر احدكم انه ينفذ هذا المنتج المدمر اذا لم يستخدم تحت اشراف عالي من متخصصين 
سيجد انه رائحته بالبلدي بتكمكم وتكون غير مقبولة بعد فترة مع العلم انه عند تحضيره بيكون تقريبا بدون رائحة مثل ما سبق وذكر الاخ الكريم خالد او الخبير المزعوم الاستاذ محمد رشدي.

4- هذا المنتج مش من ابتكار الخبير المزعوم محمد رشدي ولا انتقص من قدر احد ولكن هي خلطة قديمة لمكافحة الذباب قبل ظهور الاجيال الحديثة من المبيدات والطرق البيلوجية الصديقة للبيئة واي طفل رضيع يعمل في مجال مكافحة الافات يعرفها جيدا.

5- بالنسية لقول حضرتك ان المادة عند تحضير المحلول يخف تركيزها للاسف التركيز اللي حضرتك ذكرته هو عالي بمبالغة ويؤدي لمضاعفة الخطورة اما عن النتيجة هو بالفعل يقتل اعداد كبيرة من الذباب ولكن ايضا يقتل اي كائن حي يتناوله قطط - طيور - اسماك - بني ادمين ولو فيه حاجات تاني هيموتها ايضا لان LD50 لهذه المنتج هي 17ml/kg

لان هذه المجموعة من المبيدات carbamate لا تتميز بانتقاء هدفها اي غير عالية التخصص selectivity
ورش واستخدام هذا المبيد يحتاج الي ارتداء كمامة واقية مفلترة وقفازات وهذا لن يحدث مع المستخدم المنزلي 

6- بالنسية للمبيد الاخر الخاص بالناموس 

استخدام مادة لمبدا سيهالوثرين lambda-cyhalothrin 
3-(2-chloro-3,3,3-trifluoro-1-propenyl)-2,2-dimethyl-cyano(3-phenoxyphenyl)methyl cyclopropanecarboxylate

التي ذكرتها حضرتك باسم اللمبادا وهو الاسم المتعارف عليه تجاريا 

هي من مجموعه اخري حديثة من المبيدات تسمي البيروثريدات المخلقة pyrethroid
وهو من المجامع الاقل خطور عن سابقة الذكر الكاربامات وتستخدم الاولي (البيروثرويد) في مكافة الافات بمجال الصحة العامة .
ولكن يجب الحذر عند استخدام اللامبدا لانه يسبب هياج بالجلد للاشخاص ذوي الجلد الحساس 
لانه يندرج تحت تصنيف med-irritation 

كما ان التركيبة اللي حضرتك ذكرتها في التركيز لم تذكر تركيز اللامبدا المستخدم في التحضير لانه يتوفر منه
2.5% 5% 10%
والفرق كبير طبعا في التركيزات 
ويفضل بدلا منها مادة دلتا مثرين كما ذكر الاخ AGF-13 
ثانيا الفورميولا المذكورة لاعطاء نتيجة جيدة مع الناموس تحتاج الي تحولها الي قطرات صغيرة متعلقة بالهواء لتعطي نتيجة مع الناموس وذلك يحتاج الي جهاز U.L.V وهو مكلف نسبيا اذ ان ارخص انواعه تمنها 1800 جنيه تقريبا . وهذا مثال للجهاز 
فتطبيقه مع البخاخ العادي يعطي نتيجة ضعيفة 

بالخير عن نصيحتي لمكافحة الذباب بالمنازل 
هناك وسائل افضل واكثر امنا ورخيصة الثمن 
1- شرائط لاصقة جاذبة للذباب بدون كيماويات 






ونتائجها جيدة جدااااااااا

2- مصائد ضوئية مثل الصاعق ولكن عن طريق لاصق







والله الموفق واكرر التحية للاخ الكريم خالد يونس علي حرصه نشر المعلومة ولكن يجب التاكد من مصدر المعلومات وصحتها خاصة عند تعلقها بصحة الانسان


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (3 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم نرحب بك في منتدانا ونرجو الله لك التوفيق في مشاركتنا فيما يقدم من علم ومعرفة .
اشاطرك الرأي في ان الكثير من المشاركات تشير الى استخدام مواد كيميائية قد تكون على درجة عالية من الخطورة خاصة ان الكثير من التفاعلات قد تحتاج الى مفاعلات خاصة معزولة جيدا . كما وارجو من الاعضاء المشاركين في المنتدى الاشارة الى درجة السمية لاي مادة اذا توفرت المعلومات .
واشكر تفضلكم بالمشاركة انت وباقي الاعضاء لاجتهادهم في تقديم ما يصلون اليه من معرفة وبورك في الجميع


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (4 نوفمبر 2011)

اتمنى ان تكون هذه الصفحه بالاخص هى وسيله لمناقشه هذا الموضوع بين حضرتك وبين الاستاذ خالد يونس وعن نفسى اتمنى ان يكون الحوار من النوع الراقى ولا اظن فيكم سوى ذلك حتى نستفيد من اخلاقكم فبل علمكم وبالتوفيق للجميع وكل عام وانتم بخير جميعا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على التفاعل واحب ان اوضح لك بعض الامور اولا ولله الحمد انا اقوم بتصنيع المبيدات منذ ثلاث سنوات ولدى خبرة كافية ثانيا كلامك عن التركيبة الخاصة بالذباب خاطئ لسبب بسيط جدا ان هذه التركيبة منسجلة بو زارة الصحة المصرية وايضا وزارة الزراعة (كمنتج منزلى ) ولو كان هناك ضررا بالحجم الذى تتكلم عنه ما قامت وزارة الصحة بتسجيله كما احب ان اعرفك والله على ما اقول شهيد انه بعد كتابتى لهذه التركيبة قام احد الاعضاء المشاركين بطلب رقم تليفونى وارسلته اياه عبر الرسائل الخاصة وقام بالاتصال بي فاذا به هو احد ابناء صاحب اكبر شركة تعمل فى هذه المنتجات فى مصر وتقوم بالتصدير للخارج وقال لى انهم تضرروا كثيرا من كتابتى لهذه التركيبة على هذا المنتدى بالذات وطلبوا منى سحب هذه التركيبة لانها تركيبتهم وانهم اشتروها من الخارج بمبالغ طائلة وبالطبع لو كان هذا صحيحا لقاموا بمقاضاة كل الشركات التى تعمل بهذا المنتج وهم قرابة الاربعين شركة في مصر منها من يعمل قانونى ومنها ماهو يعمل تحت السلم اما كلامك الذى به تهكم شديد على المهندس محمدرشدى فهو بالفعل خبير وليس مزعوم ايضا لسبب بسيط انه خريج كلية الزراعة جامعة القاهرة ( قسم مكافحة افات ) اى انه ( متخصصصصصصصصصص ) اما بالنسبة للموضوع الثانى فانا نسيت ان اذكر التركيز بالنسبة للمبادا وهو تركيز 10% والمنتج ايضا مسجل بالوزارتين وليس كما تدعى ساحسن بك النية اخى وساطرح عليك سؤلا اذا كانت هذه التركيبات خاطئة وهذا ليس صحيح فاين تركيباتك الصحيحة حتى نستفيد جميعا كمبيدات منزلية وليست الشرائط اللاصقة المكلفة نحن فى الانتظار وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صفوان اصف (5 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي الكريم لقد عملت لمدة 15 سنه في مجال تصنيع الادوية البيطرية والمبيدات الزراعة وفي واحد من اكبر مصانع الشرق الاوسط
واود تأكيد ما اوردته عن الخطورة الشديده لمادة الميثوميل حيث كان يتم تصنيعها في خط مغلق لا تمسه الايدي ومن قبل افضل المتخصصين لدينا وضمن شروط سلامة عالية المستوى لمعرفتنا المسبقه بخطورة هذه المادة والتي لا يجب استخدامها للصحة العامه بأية شكل من الاشكال
وللاضافة حتى يدرك الاخوان مدى خطورة هذه الماده
هذه المادة تعبئ في اكياس قابله للذوب في الماء لضمان عدم حدوث تواصل بينها وبين المستخدم من المزارعيين بشكلها المركز
واود ان اضيف ان هذه الماده كانت تستخدم كسلاح كيماوي في العهد النازي
وشكرا


----------



## pestcontrol_exp (5 نوفمبر 2011)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على التفاعل واحب ان اوضح لك بعض الامور اولا ولله الحمد انا اقوم بتصنيع المبيدات منذ ثلاث سنوات ولدى خبرة كافية ثانيا كلامك عن التركيبة الخاصة بالذباب خاطئ لسبب بسيط جدا ان هذه التركيبة منسجلة بو زارة الصحة المصرية وايضا وزارة الزراعة (كمنتج منزلى ) ولو كان هناك ضررا بالحجم الذى تتكلم عنه ما قامت وزارة الصحة بتسجيله كما احب ان اعرفك والله على ما اقول شهيد انه بعد كتابتى لهذه التركيبة قام احد الاعضاء المشاركين بطلب رقم تليفونى وارسلته اياه عبر الرسائل الخاصة وقام بالاتصال بي فاذا به هو احد ابناء صاحب اكبر شركة تعمل فى هذه المنتجات فى مصر وتقوم بالتصدير للخارج وقال لى انهم تضرروا كثيرا من كتابتى لهذه التركيبة على هذا المنتدى بالذات وطلبوا منى سحب هذه التركيبة لانها تركيبتهم وانهم اشتروها من الخارج بمبالغ طائلة وبالطبع لو كان هذا صحيحا لقاموا بمقاضاة كل الشركات التى تعمل بهذا المنتج وهم قرابة الاربعين شركة في مصر منها من يعمل قانونى ومنها ماهو يعمل تحت السلم اما كلامك الذى به تهكم شديد على المهندس محمدرشدى فهو بالفعل خبير وليس مزعوم ايضا لسبب بسيط انه خريج كلية الزراعة جامعة القاهرة ( قسم مكافحة افات ) اى انه ( متخصصصصصصصصصص ) اما بالنسبة للموضوع الثانى فانا نسيت ان اذكر التركيز بالنسبة للمبادا وهو تركيز 10% والمنتج ايضا مسجل بالوزارتين وليس كما تدعى ساحسن بك النية اخى وساطرح عليك سؤلا اذا كانت هذه التركيبات خاطئة وهذا ليس صحيح فاين تركيباتك الصحيحة حتى نستفيد جميعا كمبيدات منزلية وليست الشرائط اللاصقة المكلفة نحن فى الانتظار وجزاك الله خيرا



الاخ الكريم الفاضل / خالد يونس بعد كل عام وانتم بخير
بالنسبة لتسجيل التركيبة في وزارة الصحة المصرية علشان من منتكلمش ونتجادل بدون طائل او هدف وفائدة الموضوع بسيط اي مبيد يتم تسجيله في وزارة الصحة كمبيد صحة عامة يصدر له شهادة تسجيل بعد الاختبار لمدة 6 اشهر اسحب صورة التسجيلة اسكانر وضعها هنا للتاكيد للجميع ....................... وانا عندي نسخ من تسجيلات كل المبيدات المصنعة محليا والمستوردة من الخارج والموجودة بالسوق المصري ولم يمر علي ابدا منتج صحة عامة يحتوي ميثوميل :82:

اما عن تهكمي علي السيد محمد رشدي انا لم اتهكم علي احد ولكن لايصح ان يقول انه مبتكر التركيبة حسب روايتك وهذا كلام غير صحيح بالمرة واما عن خبرته .......... فكم سنة في هذا المجال ؟؟؟

اما عن وضع تركيبات فما يمكن وضعه من تركيبات في مجال المبيدات تنقسم للاتي :
1- انتاج مادة فعالة (وهذا هو التصنيع الحقيقي ) active ingredient وهذا يحتاج الي تكلفه باهظة وخبرة كبيرة جدا ولا يوجد في مصر كلها من ينتج مادة فعالة الا باثتثناء شركة اجروكيم بالسكندرية 
واخيرا شوقي عيد ( عيد للمبيدات والمخصبات) وينتج لمبدا سيهالوثرين و كلوربيروفوس ميثيل.
2- خلط المبيدات (الفورميلاشن) وهو استيراد مادة فعالة غالبا من الصين او الهند وخلطها وتعبئتها وهذا يحتاج الي ري اكتورز وخط تعبئة وخلافه مما يحتاج الي راس مال كبير ايضا ....... :73::19:


هذا ما اسميه تصنيع اما ما تريد عمله من تخفيف للمبيدات الجاهزة (الفورميلاشن ) وتعبئتها .....
وخاصة بهذه الطريقة المذكورة اعلي فلا اسميه تصنيع .....وجهة نظر .

اما عن الشرائط المنزلية فذكري لها من باب الاتجاه الحديث لتقلبل استخدام المبيدات والاسراف بها والاتجاه لبيئة صحية :7::7::7::7:

وفي النهاية لا تاخذ الموضوع الا بنية اني فقط اردت عدم الضرر لاي من يمكن تطبيق ذلك المنتج سيتضرر قانونيا لانه ممنوووووووووووووووووووووووووع وصحيا لانه خطررررررررررررررررررررررر.


----------



## نعمة الإسلام (5 نوفمبر 2011)

الأخ العزيز / pestcontrol_exp

أولاً : أود أن أهنىء فى شخصك الكريم جميع إخواننا بهذا المنتدى العظيم بمقدم عيد الأضحى المبارك أعاده الله علينا وعلى جميع المسلمين فى مشارق الأرض ومغاربها بالخير واليمن والبركات.

ثانياً : أود أن أشكر لك مساهمتك القيمة أنت والأخ الغالى / خالد يونس .... ونرجو من الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يهيىء لكما من أمركما خيراً وأن يتم نوره على كليكما من أجل رفعة العلم .

ثالثاً : برجاء ذكر الخطوات اللازمة بالتفصيل لتسجيل مبيد حشرى منزلى .... ولكم جزيل الإحترام متبوعاً بالشكر.


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (6 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام وأنتم بخير جميعا أما بعد
أرى أن هناك حوارات تحول مسارات الحياه وتكشف الطيب داخل النفوس وهى حوارات تنتهى الى نتائج جيده رغم الاختلافات فى الرأى ألا انها اختلافات تنتهى الى مساحات كبيرة من الاتفاق وان بقى بعض الاختلاف حفاظا على حريه الفكر وهو بإذن الله ماأراه جليا بين الاخوة الاعزاء وهناك اختلافات تؤدى الى خلافات اللهم انبذ الفرقه بيننا وارزقنا العلم النافع وليعلم كلا منا ان مقاليد الخلائق قدرها الله قبل خلق الخلق ولهذا فلا مجال سوى للاجتهاد والعمل واخيرا التوكل على الله


----------



## pestcontrol_exp (9 نوفمبر 2011)

نعمة الإسلام قال:


> الأخ العزيز / pestcontrol_exp
> 
> أولاً : أود أن أهنىء فى شخصك الكريم جميع إخواننا بهذا المنتدى العظيم بمقدم عيد الأضحى المبارك أعاده الله علينا وعلى جميع المسلمين فى مشارق الأرض ومغاربها بالخير واليمن والبركات.
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مبارك عليكم العيد جميعا

بالنسية لسؤالك اختي الكريمة عن خطوات تسجيل مبيدات الصحة العامة فهي كالتالي بتيسبط واختصار:
- اولا يتم تحضير البيانات التالية :
1- صفات المبيد الكيميائية . : وتهدف الي معرفة كل شئ عن كمياء المبيد وذلك بغرض الالمام الكامل بخصائص المادة الفعالة وكذا جميع المكونات الداخلة في المستحضر النهائي وذلك لاحتواء المستحضر النهائي علي مواد مساعدة وشوائب قد يكون لها تاثير تاثير سام معنوي وبذلك يجب تحضر شهادة تسجيل للمادة الفعالة في مصر من الشركة المصنعة لذلك مش اي شركة مصنعة للمادة الفعالة نستطيع التعامل معها مهما كانت جودتها يجب ان يكون لها تسجيلات في مصر .

والجدول التالي يوضحها
المستحضر التجاري المادة الفعالة
التركيب التطابق
نقاوة المادة الفعالة كيفية تقدير النقاوة
كيفية تحضير المستحضر كيفية التصنيع
ثياته اثناء التخزين الشوائب وحدود وجودها
الصفات الطبيعية الصفات الطبيعية
الصفات الكميائية الصفات الكميائية
كيفية تقدير كمية المادة الفعالة ثباته اثنء التخزين 

2- بيانات كمياء المبيد في البيئة : وهي من اهم عناصر التسجيل والجدول التالي يوضح اهم البيانات المطلوبة لتحديد كمياء المبيد في البيئة :
التحلل المائي
التحلل الضوئي
التطاير
حركة المبيد في التربة
الثبات في الماء
الثبات في نظام بيئي نموذجي
------------------------------------------
الدراسات التالية علي الانسان
المستحضر التجاري المادة الفعالة tc
التسمم الحاد الجلدي التسمم الحاد الجلدي
التسمم الحاد الفموي التسمم الحاد الفموي
التسمم الحاد التنفسي التسمم الحاد التنقسي
تهيج العين التسمم العصبي المتاخر
تهيج الجلد التسمم الفمي تحت المزمن
حساسية الجلد التسمم الجلدي تحت المزمن
اللاورام الوراثية
احداث طفرات
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

بيانات دراسة الكفائة البيولوجية 
تحديد مجال الاستخدام
مرات ووقت المعاملة
طريقة المعاملة
الافة المستهدفة
دليل الكفائة 
---------------------------------------------------------------
بيانات غلاف العبوة التي سيتم بيع المستحضر في شكله النهائي معها
1- الاسم التجاري والكميائي والشائع ان وجد
2- اسم وعنوان الشركة المنتجة والمسجل بها اسم المركب
المحنويات الصافية للمنتج النهائي و/و يجب ان يكون مجموعها 100%
3-رقم تسجيل المنتج
رقم الانتاج في الشركة المنتجة
مواصفات المادلة الفعالة
علامات وبيانات التحذير
تعليمات الاستخدام
اتجاهات استخدام المركب
----------------------------------------------------

توضيح الاخطارات الطبيعية :
اي مخاطر الاشتعال و الانفجار ودرجة الوميض 
تعليمات الاستخدام للقائمين بالتطبيق المبدئي


ناتي الان الي المفيد 
====================خطوات تسجيل المستحضر في وزارة الصحة ===========
- يتم تقديم طلبات التسجيل الي مركز التخطيط والسياسات الدوائية بالدارة الخاصة بالمستحضر لتقوم بمراجعة جميع بياناته ويعرض الطلب علي اللجنة الفرعية للمبيدات الحشرية .
- ونذكر الان المستندات المطلوبة لتسجيل المبيد .
الملف الاصلي*********
1- الخطاب المرفق بالملف
2- طلب تسجيل مبيد حشري منزلي
3- عدد 5 صور من بيان التركيب تفصيليا
4- شهادة اصل وتداول من وزارة الزراعة او وزارة الصحة ببلد المنشا معتمدة من سفارة ج م ع هناك وتفيد ان المستحضر متداول بنفس الاسم والتركيب وبيان التركيب وانه من انتاج مصنع ..... (الاسم والعنزان ) للمبيدات الحشرية
5- شهادة تحليل بها نتائج تحليل المستحضر وخواصه الطبيعية وتحمل رقم التشغيل وتاريخ التحضير وتاريخ نهاية الاستعمال و صورة منها .
6- عدد 5 بطاقات خارجية و 5 داخلية و 5 نشرات داخلية ان وجدت .
7- عدد 10 عينات للتحليل البيولوجي والكيميائي .
8 توكيل او تفويض بالتسجيل معتمد من السفارة المصرية بالخارج (في حال المستورد)
9- اذن بريد حكومي مبلغ 5 جنيهات
10- صورة من ترخيص مصنع المبيدات الحشرية في حال الانتاج المحلي او بترخيص من شركة اجنبية
11- عدد 2 ملف فرعي بكل واحد صورة من كل مستند بالملف الاصلي .

الملف العلمي**********
1- شهادة المنشا والصلاحية للمواد الفعالة الداخلة في التركيب tc
2- التجارب التي اجريت عليه
3- تعليمات epa عن المبيد او المواد الفعالة الداخلة في التركيب
4-السمية للثديات بجميع انواعها 
ملحوظة التحليل الكميائي بالهيئة القومية للرقابة والبحوث الدوائية والتحليل البيولوجي بمعهد بحوةث الحشرات .


بالخير نرجو التوفيق للجميع وهذا للتشجيع علي السير في الطرق السليمة القانونية 
وعذرا عن الاخطاء الاملائية ان وجدت نظرا لسرعة الكتابة 
تحياتي للجميع :63: اخوكم ابو سيف


----------



## m_f19712000 (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وان شاء الله لن يجرا احد على التقدم لاخذ تسجيل من الصحه ابدا والى بير السلم افضل


----------



## مازن81 (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء على هذا النقاش البناء


----------



## hussin asmy (15 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كيمائي و افتخر (4 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير, معلوماتك علمية و دقيقة.
أنا لا أنصح بالدلتامثرين مع أنه من أقوى المواد الفعالة في عائلة البيرثرويدات لأنه يسبب حساسية للجلد لبعض الأشخاص و الاستعاضة عنه بالبيرمثرين Permethrin لأنه لا يسبب حساسية. و هو موصى من منظمة الصحة العالمية.
أنصح بكتاب مكافحة نواقل المرض للكاتب جان أ. روزندال


----------



## mido_lordship (31 ديسمبر 2013)

كيمائي و افتخر قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير, معلوماتك علمية و دقيقة.
> أنا لا أنصح بالدلتامثرين مع أنه من أقوى المواد الفعالة في عائلة البيرثرويدات لأنه يسبب حساسية للجلد لبعض الأشخاص و الاستعاضة عنه بالبيرمثرين Permethrin لأنه لا يسبب حساسية. و هو موصى من منظمة الصحة العالمية.
> أنصح بكتاب مكافحة نواقل المرض للكاتب جان أ. روزندال


مكافحة نواقل المرض للكاتب جان أ. روزندال ​:78:


----------



## ادهم مجدى عبد الغن (10 أبريل 2015)

الاخ الكريم ...
استفسر من حضرتك عن مادة الكربوسلفان carbosulfan 86,5% technical واستخدامها منفردة كمبيد حشرى قوى , وهل هى موجودة فى مصر ويمكن شرائها من المستورد للاستخدام فى المزرعة ...مهندس زراعى يعانى من ارتفاع اسعار المبيدات فى مصر وعدم جودتها ..وهل هناك مادة بديلة لها تسمى (اورسيما) تؤدى نفس الغرض واين تباع ,,, تحياتى لك


----------



## amr hozien (18 يونيو 2015)

الرجاء ارسال رقم التليفون الخاص بك علي الخاص


----------

